# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه ازاد قزوین رشته کامپیوتر!

## MrShafiee

سلام 
رفقا من میخاستم انتخاب رشته ازاد بکنم ولی توی دفترچه نه اون بدون ازمونه نه اون یکی با ازمونه توی سایت azmoon.org خبری از رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشگاه ازاد قزوین نیست
کسی میدونه چرا؟

----------

